# General Category > Creative Area >  Trying something new

## Angie

I was trying a new technique on colouring and did these hearts, the molds were brushed with mica powder then filled with black coloured resin, the black makes a massive difference to the colours

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Suzi

Those are AWESOME!

----------


## Angie

Thank you xx

----------


## Stella180

Pretty

----------


## Paula

Really pretty, pearlescent  :):

----------


## Angie

Thank you xx

----------

